# Boston Bee School...Beginners and Advanced Topics



## aaronf30 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello, I've sent you a couple emails and a PM with no response, I'm registered for you advanced class but dont know where to find the video streaming. I'm not able to go to the actual class and the audio doesnt quite get everything across.... where can i find the video stream?? Thanks


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaron, apologies...I did not notice the PM.

I did get your email, and sent you the link to the audio file.

We did plan to video the talks, but the layout of the two rooms we have used would have made it difficult at best, and I'm afraid not that useful. Because we are not grafting yet, the visuals involved with the queen rearing talk are not central to things...mostly about how to set things up...and more importantly, why.

We did say that we would provide video, and we have decided not to do that. I'm happy to refund your payment if you like...just let me know. I do think there is a lot of information in the talks we are giving, but it is a lot more interesting and valuable if you are there in person.

With that said, we will offer at least a couple of hands on queen rearing field days in the spring...both for our students and for other beekeepers in the areas (probably at least one in Boston, at least one in Leominster)...I can't give dates yet because there are some other things that need to be scheduled first. Saturdays are likely days for these.

I remember that you wanted to get into this last year....one way or another, whether you would like a refund for the Boston classes or not, we will get you there this spring. Please do ask for a refund if you don't think it's worth what you are getting remotely.

deknow


----------



## aaronf30 (Feb 5, 2010)

No need for refund. Definitely let me know when the workshop is open. I do like the classes, I was more worried I was missing the video then looking for a refund. Thanks for replying.


----------



## aaronf30 (Feb 5, 2010)

Any news on the workshop? Excited to give this a try


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

aaronf30 said:


> Any news on the workshop? Excited to give this a try


Hi Aaron, It looks like we will be doing a workshop of some kind or another virtually every Saturday, at least for the earlier part of the season. It's a bit early yet to start queen rearing around here, as soon as things warm up enough to see when the drones are on their way.

Some will be in Leominster, some in Boston....some will be free informational workshops, and some will be classes for a fee. We've been on the road for several days, and are swamped this week...we will probably start putting together a schedule sometime next week, and I will be sure to mail you a copy when we get there 

deknow


----------

